# Vinyl records....worth anything?



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright guys.....I recently got a hold of some old records, does anyone know what they could be worth? They aren't in mint condition but some of them are as old as 1968. 
I know I could look everything up by Googling it, but I thought we might have someone that actually knows something about what sells here. 
If anyone wants to know, I can do a run down of what I got.....=)


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm difficult to put general value on V Records.
Your best best is to take each one and do an eBay search ... yeah very tedious.


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

I hate that you just told me that.....lol I had the feeling that was my best bet.......


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah I figured.
I have a bunch of vinyl albums ... and I tried to go through the value search ... took a long time (I had about 300).
In the end I realized that I did not have anything worth that much, so I sold them in lots of 20-30 (for about $2.00 each).


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a feeling I'm going to be wasting a lot of time....lol Oh well, always hope that I have one of the valued old vinyls. At least it's music history I'm looking through.....so what interesting.


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 11, 2011)

Am I at TPF???


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> Am I at TPF???


yes in the Off Topic Section!!!
I told you not to drink so much!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 11, 2011)

certain cover editions are worth thousands but most are not. You'll need to do the footwork here but if it's worn at all even a rare cover won't bring to much $


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

I gotta tell ya if I can't sell them for much, they would make a wicked wall mural for my basement wall. If I can only get $2 a piece..........I might just make a wall of covers.....=)


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 11, 2011)

You might be right ... which explains why I still have about 100 of them.
Though, I have not gone back to see if vinyl records are still wanted ... anyone want to buy Blue Peter "Don't Walk Past" EP?

FYI: shipping costs killed my bulk sales.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 11, 2011)

Recent eBay sale: JOHANNA MARTZY "Bach Solo Violin" UK Columbia 3 LP set = $3999.00


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 11, 2011)

Who Knew? - Yahoo! News
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 12, 2011)

You can also make candy dishes from the records, to give all your friends and family!

Just stick the record in the oven till it's soft, then press on a form, like a bowl!

You can even shape them into fortune cookie shape!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, you have a choice, you either sell them individually yourself or you sell the whole lot to a used record store.

Yourself = You get the whole retail value but it takes work as you will need to look them up individually to find their value and there is very little on ebay, although that is where to start. Be careful though, some records can have a couple dozens version what with the US pressing, French pressing, english or german or japanese pressings, some of which can have soiught after covers.

Then you also need to learn how to judge of their quality... Are they new, like new, excellent or whatever?

The biggest problem is that even a book like this one Amazon.com: Goldmine Record Album Price Guide (9781440203732): Martin Popoff: Books doesn't necessarily have the exact album you have.

The last little thing to know is that it will take a while to sell everything. It's definitely a long term project.


Record Store = They pay about 1/3 the retail value if they know what they are doing, meaning if it is a collector's store. Most of them are today because old vinyl is bought mainly by collectors. But it is true that there are quite a few people buying vinyl (new or old) because of the better sound over CDs.


I sold about 1500 records in the last couple years before moving and the prices ranged from $3 to $400. I used the book linked above, a bunch of different vinyl collector's sites (Google is your friend...) and an old friend whose store I bought an awful lot of records from over some 20+ years to price them. I won't mention how much I made because it doesn't matter. It really depends on what you have.

Now, here is my priciest sale: File:Virgin Killer.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I sold a few copies of this thing which I had gotten over the years in Europe because I knew the german and french cover which was banned in the US was very appealing to american perverts... LOL.

Have fun.


----------

